# iPhone 3G pay as you go data?



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I have an iphone 3G which i am using with a Rogers pay as you go simcard, a month ago i got free data using edge but in the past weeks till now I'm getting redirected to the page where it tells me to choose a data plan for my iphone. The only plan they have is 20mb for a day which is $2.99 which adds up to $89.70 per month! thats too much for me to spend on data, does anyone know either if bell or telus offer data for pay as you go customer with iphones? The most data i need is 500mb per month.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Bell iPhone Rate Plans*

I can speak to Bell Rate Plans as that is who I am with.

I have a $45/month package (plus SAF & 911) that includes 100 voice minutes and 500MB of data. I added on Caller ID and Voice Mail for $10/month.

The 100 Voice minutes is more than enough for me as it allows you to pick your "Favourite Five" which do not count on your Voice Minutes.

The Plan has recently been revised to $50/month BUT does include your SAF.
It is called the "iPhone Combo Plan".

DavidH


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

45.00 is still too much, the most voice minutes i use is only like 5mins per month. I just need a data plan mostly.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I think it will come down to how badly do you really want data? I had a pay-as-you-go iPhone, with a data block on the account. I decided to bite the bullet for data, and to get a monthly data plan, I was stuck getting a monthly voice plan as well with Rogers. All in all it is still the $60 a month which seems somewhat standard for 1gig or data and voice. It is month to month on the voice and data so I can just cancel it or change it as I please, which is the only plus to the whole thing.

Not sure if it is possible but maybe just look into getting a monthly data plan, and ditch the phone plan entirely. If the phone still works, then you would probably get charged 35 cents a minute from Rogers.

You could also wait until Virgin gets the iPhone (which was reported to happen in a couple of months) to see what they have for pricing and options.
VIRGIN MOBILE IPHONE ANNOUNCEMENT - Virgin Mobile Canada


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

As far as I know, none of the big 3 offer a pay as you go data plan. You can get data only plans from any one of them. I believe Rogers has a 500Mb data plan starting at $25/mth. Not sure how that compares to bell or telus though.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i wonder how much virgin mobile would have the lowest data plan for.


----------

